# What big rides are you planning? STP etc.



## borregokid (Jun 9, 2005)

Looking at the thread on the Chelan Century its hard to believe that one of the biggest Century rides in the state (Apple) is running up against the Chelan. The Apple Century Ride is pretty well organized and I think for the money ($50) is pretty decent. They have a lot of riders although some only ride 50 miles. 

Anybody out there doing Ramrod? I didnt sign up so I probably will skip that one. I dont want to risk being arrested for another "bandit" effort. I might have to do it backwards-Dormar. 

STP in one day might be worth while again. It was really a lot of fun. The only thing I didnt like was the bus ride back. I would have to get a ride in something other than a bus. 

The only thing I am thinking about now is running the Wenatchee Omnium which isnt a road ride. Its going to be embarrassing being pulled off the crit. 

Ok so who out there got a Ramrod ticket and who's doing STP


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Mt Hood 
Cascade 
Elkhorn
nuff said


----------



## kreger (Mar 10, 2004)

im doing-

mt adams summer century, it was poorly organized last year, but there stands a chance we could finish first. 

flying wheels, its 2 of my normal loops added together, ive always found good people to ride with on this one. 

death ride, not pac nw, but a buddy and i entered and we both got selected. same day as stp. 128, 15,000k, 5 passes in tahoe.

then im europe for a few weeks going from italy, austria, germany, czech, slovakia, hungary on bike (yeah, go ahead and hate me)

this means ill mis ramrod and a few others that looked fun.


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

STP -- two days fixed, I think. Perhaps one day.
Tour De Blast 
Ramrod -- only if I bandit -- didn't get in
Flying wheels -- perhaps
RSVP


----------



## Damon64 (Sep 24, 2005)

STP
Courage Classic
Maybe RAPSODY

RAMROD course is all messed up this year with the Mt. Rainier roads screwed up by the flooding. They made the course go uo and back from Enumclaw to Crystal, then up and back to Sunrise...twice. Doesn't sound real fun this year.


----------



## Jim the Giant rider (Jul 15, 2005)

RSVP... wanted to last year but did not get in. This year was ready on Jan 1 but they did not open it up till Jan 15 :mad2:


----------



## borregokid (Jun 9, 2005)

Ramrod actually might be interesting just becuase of the out and back nature of it. You will definitely be able to see all the riders. First you go up to Sunrise, then up to Crystal and finally up HWY 70 and back down. If you decide your getting gassed you can cut out 30 miles by deleting the Crystal and 70 out and backs. At that point you will have done 113 miles. You can always tell your friends you knocked off Ramrod in 6 hours.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

I did 85 miles yesterday (Snoqualmie Falls, Carnation, Duvall, back to Seattle). Can I count that? 

Daffodil Classic (next weekend) Ride Around Clark County, Flying Wheels, RSVP and hopefully some rides in Bend this summer.


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

Did a 100 mile ride with 5000 ft of climbing a couple of weekends ago in a group ride organized by Ride4AReason...


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Hi, even though I suck on hills, I am going to finally do that Everest Challenge race in California. Just came back through that area and rode 2 of the climbs...Brutal! I have not given up on trying to improve on hills, so I figure...29000' of racing in two days should be something to keep me training all summer.

Also, looked today at the Deschutes TT event here nearby Portland...Two days of brutal uphill time trials out of Maupin..May as well do that one, too....

Don Hanson


----------



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

kreger said:


> im doing-
> 
> mt adams summer century, it was poorly organized last year, but there stands a chance we could finish first. .


Kreger - are you talking about the "5th Annual Mt. Adams Country Bicycle Tour & Family Fun Ride"? on June 30th?

For $50, I would hope it wouldn't be poorly organized, though I see it's to benefit a school, so I'm assuming a lot of the volunteers are kids?

We have friends who live very close to Trout Lake, so we've commited to doing the 100 mile ride. Other than the poor organization, how was the ride itself?


----------



## kreger (Mar 10, 2004)

last year i wasnt there chilli, had some dumb wedding to go to, no i wasnt getting married.

but the guy i ride with all the time did it and it was beaslty hot and no one expected it. with only a hundred+ people doing the 20,50 and 100 mile loops all told, they didnt have the infrastructure to deal with ~95 degree temps. to make matters worse there are few stores.

the route is apperently good though, this year it is backwards from last year. it isnt the typical short and steep stuff we deal with up here, the climbs are long and slow. im hoping to take the sat off to go.

so bring water, sun screen and that pretty cervelo


----------



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

kreger said:


> so bring water, sun screen and that pretty cervelo


Thanks for the info. If there's a lot of climbing, I'll bring my Look - it has a compact


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

kreger said:


> last year i wasnt there chilli, had some dumb wedding to go to, no i wasnt getting married.
> 
> but the guy i ride with all the time did it and it was beaslty hot and no one expected it. with only a hundred+ people doing the 20,50 and 100 mile loops all told, they didnt have the infrastructure to deal with ~95 degree temps. to make matters worse there are few stores.
> 
> ...


 Hey, that is my 'backyard' and I ride that loop at least a couple of times each season, other variations all the time. Dunno about the "Organized" ride, but I do it unsupported, alone or with friends. We sometimes do a club ride around there, also. Great road, spectacular riding, little or no traffic..Mid day week days you might see 20 vehicles the whole 100 mile loop, except for the short 8-10 mile stretch of Wa. Hwy 14 up the Gorge. 

If it is hot, I need 3 water bottles to make the one long dry stretch between Goldendale and Glenwood. You do not want to leave either of those towns without full water, because there is no safe drinking water between the two..You do ride along the Klickitat River for about 1/3 of the ride, and the White Salmon River for about 1/3, but there are cattle and humans tromping around in those..When I pass a souce, I always fill up my bottles, because you *are* truely out in the boonies..

If you have some local guidance, you can *really* add some climbing, hard, steep fairly long climbs..A basic loop, you will find a couple of 4 or 5 milers gaining a few thou, with neat switchbacks and always veiws of Adams and Hood..Anybody wanting more info, give me a shout, or anyone planning on riding the loop, I'd go along if my sched. permits.

Don Hanson


----------



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

Thanks for the info Don. A search revealed some other comments about the ride that you made last year. I'm only familiar with Mt. biking in that area - our friends live up around Bingen, and we've found miles and miles of singletrack.

P.S. Do you think you and/or BorregoKid might come to the May 19th RBR Ride up here, or is too far for you to travel?


----------



## kreger (Mar 10, 2004)

is this the look you had stolen? 

im bringing my look too, it has a compact as well. well have twinsies. i have a wheelset with a 27 around here somewhere i might bring.


----------



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

This is the replacement Look - it's a 555 with HSC5 fork. My wife and I now have matching white and black 555s.

I also just got a nice Argon 18 Helium frame last week and built it up with DA9. It's very comfy, so it might be ok for this ride, but it doesn't have a compact crank.

In fact, I have waaaaay too many bikes right now (3 full-suspension mountain, 3 carbon road bikes, 1 cx, plus my wife's road and mt bikes). I've put my Salsa Las Cruces CX bike up for sale, plus my Sals Caballero mt. bike. Maybe the Argon18 will have to go as well. I can't ride them all. But I'm keeping the Cervelo and Look


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

*Too far for me..*



ChilliConCarnage said:


> Thanks for the info Don. A search revealed some other comments about the ride that you made last year. I'm only familiar with Mt. biking in that area - our friends live up around Bingen, and we've found miles and miles of singletrack.
> 
> P.S. Do you think you and/or BorregoKid might come to the May 19th RBR Ride up here, or is too far for you to travel?


 It's a long way to Carnation area for me from here...Absolutely no really good way to get there, and I've tried em all because my race car engine builder lives right there near Wilsonville. I had many many visits to him..before I ran right out of money and retired from racing cars.....About 5 hours up I-5 or through Yakima and over the pass, about the same..Even came through the back way once behind Mt. St. Helens on all forest roads..That was fun and there are tons of great ones...We have some paved loops back there, too.

I was just out in Glenwood (on the Mt. Adams tour roads) tonight, had to go to town, so I 'side-tracked' after the errand and did the climb (the back way) from BZ Corners to Glenwood for a quick workout..It's really beautiful right now..

I rode MY Look..585 with a standard and a 23..That is plenty low for me, I think the climbs are under 10%, more like 6 to 8% but with a few thousand elevation gain.

Borrego Keith, if you can get him off his mt. bike, he lives a lot closer, just over near Ellensberg. He'd probably show. If I drive that far to bike, I usually try to make it to a race somewhere, but it would be fun to meet some of the RBR posters..
Ciao, Don Hanson


----------

